# Vintage Hobart 311 Meat Slicer Restoration



## a1anorth (Jul 3, 2021)

I mentioned several months ago on another thread that this was coming.  So here’s my vintage Hobart 311.  Got it about 50% disassembled.  Successfully tested the motor, it runs, but very full of grease.  The old cloth insulation on the leads to the power cord is badly cracked.  I plan on taking the motor to a motor shop, so I don’t  ruin it.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jul 3, 2021)

Hobart.  Deep bow!  
I hope it serves you well.


----------



## kilo charlie (Jul 4, 2021)

Watching for the restoration!


----------



## JLeonard (Jul 4, 2021)

Man i bet that thing has had a few tons of meat run through it. Cant wait to see the final resto on it.

Jim


----------

